# The Official Baby Betta Update Thread



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

Ok I figured you all would like updates on these babies growing up! And instead of making a million threads I decided to create one thread that I will just continuously update! 

Took more pictures of the babies today! They are already getting bigger. I found out from the seller that they are a mix of 3 different spawns, and are between 1 and 1.5 months old :wub: 

I added some silk and smooth plastic plants to the tank today, as well as a few ghost shrimp and a big blue mystery snail! 

Pictures!


----------



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

And my favorite baby! Im naming him/her Blitz :cupidarrow:


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I don't mean to be rude, but are you overfeeding them? They're so little, but some of their stomachs are really distended.


----------



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

They were just fed when these pictures were taken


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

awwww look how pretty that green one is!!!! i cant wait till they get bigger!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

SO cute. Cant wait til full color takes effect.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Betta babys are always hungry...


----------

